# Where did you ride today?



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Did you ride today? How was it? Flowers? Critters? Good ride?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Nowhere... it's been raining/snowing for days. Seems spring lasted for all of a week or two last month and now we've gone back to winter.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Impy said:


> Did you ride today? How was it? Flowers? Critters? Good ride?


Las Llajas-- my favorite "stretch-the-legs" pre-work ride. Las Llajas is just a lovely old ranch road with a seasonal creek, but it connects to an excellent trail system in the hills north of Simi Valley, CA.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Bear Creek Lake Park in Lakewood, CO. My "out the back door" ride- a state park within 2 miles of my home with 2 lakes and a rushing creek that looks more like a river right now due to spring rains and snow melt. 

Lots of folks out today pre-riding the race course in preparation for a mountain bike race next weekend. Saw a small herd of mule deer at the north-west end of the park. Not too much wind. Just a little mud. 20 miles with a few short steep climbs and some tight winding singletrack by the creek. Trails were in great shape and it didn't rain on us. 

Skied my last day of the season yesterday on some surprisingly good powder. Now it is bike season  Life is good.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I did not ride today as I worked. Am hoping to get out early enough to do a quick after ride loop tommorow. I will post pix if I get out.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

Another sunny day in coastal Alaska accompanied by minus tides called for a beach ride. Spring is still trying to assert itself, though temps remain l a bit cool.

We started from just north of a cape marking one of the eastern-most points on Kodiak Island and rode north on the wide sand beach. Other than critter tracks (Sitka black-tail deer, fox, buffalo, etc) and some kelp, the beach was totally unmarked.



















There are a few shallow creeks cutting the beach we need to cross.










The Emerald Isle won't green up for a few more weeks, but spring shoots were in evidence.



















A series of small capes break the beach into sections with easily negotiated boulder fields. Easy at low tide, that is. 




























We got to the Sacramento River and had lunch. This river cuts through the beach at the northern extent of the sandy coastline. North of this point are uninterrupted steep cliffs for miles.





































A small ranch borders the beach and livestock roam the hills freely. These horses seemed especially thankful for a warm spring day.










On our way back we decided to ride all the way around the cape we started at the northern end of. This required us to leave the beach and ride the meadows above the cliffs. There are plenty of buffalo trails to follow.














































We are in the middle of the California gray whale migration right now and all along the coast hundreds of spouts dotted the ocean. In the water below the bluffs, harbor seals played in the shallows.




























An eagle prepares to build its nest in the usual spot.










It was a good day.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Wow, what an amazing ride tscheezy! Would you mind sending me a full size of the last pic? Breathtaking! (I'll pm u..)


----------



## redheadrider (Dec 1, 2008)

great pictures; alaska is so beautiful. horses, seals, eagle and buffalo all on one ride - oh my, it was a good day.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 22, 2006)

Nice! I'm jealous. What kind of tires are on your bike, they look humongous.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

I cannot even begin to convey the depth of my jealousy


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha Tscheez,

As usual, awesome set of pictures. It's been "voggy" (volcanic fog) here, reminds me of the Santa Ana's down in Los Angeles...........Oh well.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

gooseberry mesa was really fun this weekend. got so windy my tent came unstaked in the night! the trails aren't super well marked, so i got a little lost, but fortunately not over my head. ended up on a great little slickrock trail around the rim of the mesa, with a lot of it about 10 feet from the edge of the cliff, which was quite a view. sadly, my riding buddy forgot the camera in the truck, so we have this sunset photo from the trip.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Wow, some great pix and cool rides! I rode on the snomobile trails behind my house with the belgian sheepdog I am dogsitting. Just last week we got a foot of snow and it looked like this on the trails:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

mumbles said:


> What kind of tires are on your bike, they look humongous.


The bikes are dedicated snow/sand riding bikes. The tires are made by Surly and are 4" in diameter running on 70mm wide rims.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

was wondering that very same thing. that is a very cool "beach cruiser" indeed.


----------



## MTNgirl (Jul 20, 2004)

*yowza!*

haven't been to mtbr in ages but a little birdie told me there was some kodiak stoke and i had to check it out. you two never disappoint!!!

barny, you got a pink fatback! are those the same tires (diff. wheels?) from the snaux bike? i love it. holy jeebus those pictures are beautiful. i can smell the salt in the air and the breeze (still a bit nippy, eh?) on my skin. i always appreciate your wildlife sightings as well.

ladies, for more tscheezy/barny adventures in the utah/colorado desert you should check out the turner forum!

she might be cruising along a beach in these pics but the woman can RIDE. :thumbsup:


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Very beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*Not today, but recently...*

A five minute ride from my future front door!
































































This guy was out looking for dinner, I think:










And sometimes the traffic is bad on the trail:


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow, I need to get on my bike. What great photos. The Alaska shots are amazing! Thanks! Now I am off to the beach bike path and grateful that I have that I have that to ride from my house!


----------



## bertojhone (May 4, 2010)

Nowhere But these topics and picture really make me want to do it soon.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow great photos, guys! And LOVE the fat tire pink bike.


----------



## Fabulous (Jan 20, 2008)

No ride, but I did head out with a group of moms to go Morel picking in the rain/hail/sun near one of my favorite trails. It was good Morel hunting, as each of us took about a half pound home. Mmmmm! Steak, gorgonzola and morels for dinner tommorrow.


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

On Sunday we rode Dead Man's Curve Trail, Kodiak Alaska. Enjoy. 

For the "HD" version, you will need to watch it on Vimeo ----->


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

Been riding a lot lately, spending time in Springdale, Fruita, Grand Junction, Moab and at the local dirt jumps. Got a pretty good case of MTB stoke this season.

Grand Junction, Free Lunch and Holy Cross




Springdale, Grafton




Moab, Jackson's/Rockstacker


Springdale, Guacamole


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Mar 16, 2006)

tscheezy, what a great video! Beautiful country, although it seemed pretty hard to see the 'trail' most of the time!


----------



## andremoon41 (May 8, 2010)

Love it very beautiful area, i love greenery, and love your video


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Great ride yesterday at Millstone trails in Barre, VT...70 miles of trails wind through old quarries and the woods around them (millstonetrails.com),,, and I had them all to myself for a couple hours. This quarry dropped a dizzying 100' straight down to the water.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

Sedona, yesterday; We never get tired of it.


----------



## Plauscha (Jul 24, 2009)

*Keeping this thread going*

Great week for riding in Colorado Springs..
Some pics of my ride at Captain Jacks. (i ride alone so no action shots)


----------



## spainsoccerfreak (Feb 4, 2009)

ok so many rides wish I can ride something like that soon .
Alaska so amazing no words for that 
Orbea bike r3 my dream bike if I could only sell my husband to get one I would lol will most likely only be able to get gt force 3.0 ouch but hey maybe someday great rides girls I will post some of mine after the weekend snake ahhhhhhhh scary


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

More fatpinkbike content if you dig that sort of thing:


----------



## FrdSHOx3 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cool vid.


----------



## supermoto (Jan 26, 2004)

fantastic photos!


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice tscheezy! :thumbsup:


----------



## tscheezy (Dec 19, 2003)

We spent this weekend up in Anchorage. The trails up there are a blast.


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

Aloha Tcheez, 

As usual, great pics and videos. Thanks for posting. 

g


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

That looks so fun and beautiful - nice job on the video. Alas, how long can we resist the fatbike??? Though that looked like the trails were pretty well packed (regular MTB-able?) & the weather looked relatively mild based on the clothes.


----------



## Lucyvet (Feb 18, 2011)

I love all the photos and videos here, beautiful!


----------

